# FreeBSD for Xen Dom0



## Park Kyung Won (May 9, 2016)

Is it possible to use FreeBSD as Dom0 of Xen server?


----------



## SirDice (May 9, 2016)

Not yet. 

https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/Xen


----------



## Purkuapas (May 14, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Not yet.
> 
> https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/Xen



Look's like this outdated. More interesting links that i found (but not tested personally): http://wiki.xen.org/wiki/FreeBSD_Dom0 ,


----------

